

Why Kotlin is my next programming language - ingve
https://medium.com/@octskyward/why-kotlin-is-my-next-programming-language-c25c001e26e3

======
olewhalehunter
>Kotlin comes from industry, not academia. It solves problems faced by working
programmers today.

Most of those problems come from too much industry, not enough academia.

------
alarge
Maybe I'm just showing my age, but having/requiring a good IDE is a anti-
benefit for me. One of the things I'm loving about Go is just how little
"environmental baggage" the language has. No Makefiles, superfast builds with
automatic discovery of source files, I can continue to use vim for everything,
etc.

~~~
qzcx
I personally prefer having the option of popping into an IDE when needed, but
do most of my day to day work in Sublime. Everyone has a workflow which works
best for them.

------
jononor
> Newer web frameworks like Ninja and Play learned lightness from projects
> like Ruby on Rails.

:D _trollface_

